# Action Shot: Canon 1D MkIII (+) 300mm f/2.8L IS



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

excellent capture


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Great close up shot.

Even better, congrats on the glass. That is a massive lens!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

NIIIICCCCEEEEE!!!!

"The Canon EF 300mm f/2.8 L IS USM Lens produces absolutely awesome image quality. This may be the highest image quality Canon EF lens made. Update: The newer Canon EF 200mm f/2.0 L IS USM Lens is at least as good."

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-300mm-f-2.8-L-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice shot, Jon. My Nikkor 300/2.8 is far and away my most used lens.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent photo Jon! That is some nice equipment you are working with. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnWikman (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you noticed any of the autofocus issues that have plagued the MkIII? I see they just came out today with the 1d-MkIV. I may just have to start saving to upgrade my pair of MkII-N bodies.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JohnWikman said:


> Have you noticed any of the autofocus issues that have plagued the MkIII? I see they just came out today with the 1d-MkIV. I may just have to start saving to upgrade my pair of MkII-N bodies.


I saw that... Canon is worse than BMW with new product releases...


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, super cool :thumbup:


----------

